# essex



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

any one want to meet up ?


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes! Whereabouts in Essex are you? I'm Chelmsford


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm in basildon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellie-Evie (Mar 24, 2013)

Ooh not too far  I'll PM you


----------



## KiriUK (Sep 13, 2013)

*Essex!*

Ooo I'm in Essex too *waves*


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi ! Where abouts x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiriUK (Sep 13, 2013)

Harlow! x


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Aw kool  u shud meet up sometime

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiriUK (Sep 13, 2013)

That would be lovely! Be great if there were any more members to arrange an Essex meet!


----------



## GlitterBunnyX (Sep 22, 2013)

Im from Canvey Island Essex, Would love to find some chi friends for my little baby


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Just to let you all know the next London Dog meetup is Saturday 5 Oct. Southend beech, dogs are allowed on the beech in October. If you are thinking of joining us please let me know.


----------



## GlitterBunnyX (Sep 22, 2013)

That sounds great, i'd definitely be interested


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes ill be there ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiriUK (Sep 13, 2013)

What a great idea for a day out, I might have to be at work that day but will bear it in mind if I'm not.


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Hope the weather is going to be good to us, meet at the top of the lift by the pier at 11.30am. We will wait for a while but if you miss us, looking out to the sea, turn left past the fun fair, you should find us on the beech. If you want my mob. number please PM me.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

I would have come but I'm working !!! My boys would have loved it. I'm in chigwell. Not the posh side lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

We want to join! Based in thurrock


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Just to check, is it just small dogs or the normal/ large dogs too?


----------



## Pat Ross (Feb 3, 2008)

Could have large dogs coming, but all members of my groups are really nice with really nice dogs.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Im from cheshunt !! We would love to meet you all


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh cheshunt! My bf lives there! Small world

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone up for another meetup? We discovered a nice country park in basildon. Or we can do epping forest if it is more central? I need to get Alina socialising as she doesn't really communicate with dogs. My little antisocial girl


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I am up for that i need to socialise jet too... what park do u mean ? Ilive in basildon x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

We got to Wat Tyler country park in pitsea/ basildon. It was quite nice there. There are different terrains and free parking

Anyone else in for a meetup?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Damn it, I'm in Norway hihi


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I was there today! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

In Norway??


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

No sorry hehe... i was at wat tyler today x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohh hahaha


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Hehe a trip to Norway would be great! I'm having troubles accessing my pmail so can't see the message atm from my phone. When will you next be down there? We're doing a round the block walk right now as its getting dark so early! But maybe WT next week?


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

Erm im not sure. Its annoying because soon it will be getting dark even earlier!! I was doing training there at the dog.school today i havent been before i normally go to westley heights or one tree hills but im up meeting whenever x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I was actually googling the classes there but couldn't find it! Who runs it? We usually go to dtce. And how was the class?


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

I did a one to one so it wasnt a claas as such but jet is so scared of things so i am trying to get him used to life! Lol the website is . k9-kingdom.net
They do doggy day care too lol 

X
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CoCo187 (Dec 31, 2013)

am in East London - happy to go further into Essex for a meet up


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

I live in North London but I would love to come too? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

